# Expat UK Mortgages



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

Hi all. I've been living in Dubai a while now and I want to buy a place back in the UK. There are lots of institutions in Dubai who say they can arrange finance for this but they all charge a large fee. Does anyone know either a mortgage broker in the UK who can arrange something for a reasonable price or better still a lender direct.

Many Thanks,

Dannyx


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

dannyx said:


> Hi all. I've been living in Dubai a while now and I want to buy a place back in the UK. There are lots of institutions in Dubai who say they can arrange finance for this but they all charge a large fee. Does anyone know either a mortgage broker in the UK who can arrange something for a reasonable price or better still a lender direct.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Dannyx


hi myself and husband bought our house through skiptons 00448458501700 in the uk,we found them very good ,i hope this helps..


----------



## SwedeUAE (Dec 28, 2009)

If you are a Premier customer of HSBC they will arrange you a mortgage based on your UAE income. I have a mortgage in UK and it is working well, plus you have free money transfers to UK To pay it (still have to pay in GBP!)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dannyx said:


> Hi all. I've been living in Dubai a while now and I want to buy a place back in the UK. There are lots of institutions in Dubai who say they can arrange finance for this but they all charge a large fee. Does anyone know either a mortgage broker in the UK who can arrange something for a reasonable price or better still a lender direct.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Dannyx


I have been using the same UK based mortgage broker for my clients for seven years and can highly recommend him, especially as he understands the market relating to expats. Many do not and few lenders will accept direct approaches from non-residents. Bear in mind that brokers can frequently access offers that you cannot do so yourself, especially if you are not in the country, so it can be well worth paying their fee.

Contact me by PM if you would like his details.

-


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I had a look at Skiptons and it appears they have removed their Expat products from the market. 
I have been in touch with a few brokers but their fees are far to unreasonable, more than the arangement fee the lender wants in most cases.

Still looking if anyone else has any other ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I offered to help. The fact is if you want a deal, you'll have to pay a fee if you cannot do it yourself.
-


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I offered to help. The fact is if you want a deal, you'll have to pay a fee if you cannot do it yourself.
> -


I don't mind paying a fee. I do mind paying more to a broker than I pay to the lender. I would be interested in your suggestions. How do I PM you to find out?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dannyx said:


> I don't mind paying a fee. I do mind paying more to a broker than I pay to the lender. I would be interested in your suggestions. How do I PM you to find out?


I don't think you'll have any option but to pay for the service. You are paying for their knowledge and connections, so you may just have to bite the bullet on this one.

As soon as you have made 5 posts the PM facility is activated. 

-


----------

